# A second Vaughan Williams symphony cycle



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I've got to know and love RVW's symphonies via Adrian Boult. I'd now like to hear a second cycle. These four all seem to come well recommended - can anyone give me a steer? With ref to both interps and sound?
(David Hurwitz raves about Slatkin and Previn, but thinks Haitink is outstandingly dull. Lots of other fans of Haitink, though. And he'll be in the best sound, I imagine...? Handley seems to be consistently there or thereabouts for people. But maybe similar to Boult?)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have most of Handley's set, some of Haitink's and have heard both Previn and Slatkin do RVW in concert. If you really have to get a set, and I am generally against them, I would go for Handley. My preference, however, would be to pick and choose amongst Richard Hickox (who died before he could finish his set), Mark Elder, Vernon Handley and John Barbirolli. One you most definitely *must* get is Hickox's recording of the 1913 version of the London Symphony. Other recommendations are...

#1 ... Elder/Halle
#2 ... Barbirolli/Halle for the 1933/36 version
#5 ... Handley/RLPO
#8 ... Barbirolli/Halle (be careful, the studio recording done the day after the premiere is in stereo by Mercury but there is a mono recording done at the premiere which seems a tad more tentative)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have Haitink doing 3, 4 and 5 and think they are fantastic recordings. I like them as much or better than Boult's. I haven't heard any others of Haitink's though.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the Slatkin set and I'm very happy with it. I can't compare since is the only one I have, but is just because I'm very satisfied with this, both in sound and readings.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Already, as I guess I expected, a varied response. Seems each of these cycles (and A. Davis), I've no doubt deservedly, has its fans. 


Becca said:


> If you really have to get a set, and I am generally against them, I would go for Handley. My preference, however, would be to pick and choose...


Thanks for this good advice, Becca, and I've no doubt you're right. In fact this probably holds for most composers - except, maybe, a few with short and/or cohesive cycles, e.g. Schumann, Brahms? 
Must confess, though, I have a bit of a weakness for one-conductor sets - both musically, in terms of the consistency of one conductor's viewpoint, and (shallow, this) as things - as nice, neat, clam-shell boxes that open up to reveal a world. 
Boult has made me see RVW as a very fine composer - I just wonder if someone can open him up as one of the very great and indispendable composers for me, a la Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler, Nielsen, Schumann, Sibelius.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have Haitink's set which is a real bargain. Not the 'English' way to conduct VW but finely played and recorded.
Handley is also excellent. And Boult is just in his element.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

For a _really_ different take (and spelling!) on RVW there's this recently (re)issued Melodyia set by Gennady Rozhdestvensky:









There's some quaint English pronunciation in the sung sections, but that's part of the charm. These are very fine performances.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I have Boult and Slatkin and some by Previn.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I have Haitink doing 3, 4 and 5 and think they are fantastic recordings. I like them as much or better than Boult's. I haven't heard any others of Haitink's though.


This, they are wonderful, as is Boult .


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have the Boult and Previn cycles. They make a fascinating contrast. Boult should be the more authentic, as he knew RVW well and premiered some of the symphonies. And yet....Previn seems to get to the heart of the works. Listen to his reading of the Pastoral.symphony. I don't know Handley's recordings but will seek them out because Tod was a safe pair of hands with 20th century British works.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bryden Thomson is what you are looking for:









By the way, I enjoyed Haitink set, but Thomson's take is different, maybe you will like it best. Absolutely great sound. And probably my favorite Antartica overall (without a narrator, mind you, if that is important).

Handley is universally praised, so it seems you might want to get three sets, no less!

Haitink set offers The Lark..., Fantasia... and On Wenlock Edge in addition. Handley boxset contains even more orchestral bonuses, but not The Lark (afaik). Thomson is bare-bones Symphonies.

P.S. There were snippets on YouTube available, so get the taste and let us know which one you prefer. Try 2nd, 5th and 7th at least.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Whatever set you choose, I strongly suggest you also get the Hickox conducted 1913 version of "A London Symphony".


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> Whatever set you choose, I strongly suggest you also get the Hickox conducted 1913 version of "A London Symphony".


That is a very good recording by a very good conductor of Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Bryden Thomson is what you are looking for:
> 
> View attachment 87812
> 
> ...


Thorough as ever . :tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

My thoughts:
AVOID:
Haitink, Slatkin (just not in the right spirit)
RECOMMENDED:
Boult, Handley, Previn. But you must include Hickox's recording of the original 'London' Symphony (as already suggested above).
Rozhdestvensky's set is a fascinating 'other view' from a true Anglophile (he has promoted a LOT of British music in Russia).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Slatkin is a little bit faster in his versions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Delicious Manager said:


> My thoughts:
> AVOID:
> Haitink, Slatkin (just not in the right spirit)
> RECOMMENDED:
> ...


According to whom?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Pugg said:


> According to whom?


My opinion. That's all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Delicious Manager said:


> My opinion. That's all.


Makes it clearer then.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Makes it clearer then.


Umm... He did say


Delicious Manager said:


> My thoughts:


did he not?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Umm... He did say
> 
> did he not?


Must be based on something other the "my thoughts"


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Azol said:


> Bryden Thomson is what you are looking for:
> 
> View attachment 87812
> 
> ...


This was the set that I learned the Music from, still one of my favorites. Bout, Haitink, Barbirolli, all recommendable. Previn is hit and miss. The Chandos sonics for both Thomson and Hickox are very special.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I would heartily recommend the Handley set (as others have already done). The performances and recorded sound are good and you really won't hear a better recording of the 7th (Sinfonia Antartica) especially in the 3rd movement "Landscape". The 2nd and 6th symphonies in this set are also first rate (though it is obligatory to get the Hickox recording of the original 2nd as mentioned above). The other advantages of this set are (i) you get a lot of other stuff as 'fillers'; and the whole of disc 7 is music other than the symphonies; (ii) it's really cheap!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Andrew Manze's 2 and 8 with the RLPO - out a few weeks ago- is the first in a series and has had good reviews. Worth following.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Just found the Handley recordings on a good deal through the Spawn of Beelzebub, aka Amazon. First impressions are very positive. Great care over textural detail without losing the larger structure. Thanks to all who recommended Tod.


----------

